# Funny catchphrases and greetings?



## Buster Bunny (Feb 13, 2017)

For Ankha I gave "Bow to me" as a greeting and "servant" for her catchphrase.

How about you, guys?


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 13, 2017)

On the GameCube game, I gave Stinky the catchphrase "on my bum". I got it from jvgsjeff's videos. I highly regret doing it now though. lol


----------



## Buster Bunny (Feb 14, 2017)

For Rosie I gave "I'm so silly!" for greeting and "I'm silly" for catchphrase since she is silly.

I think that "I'm silly" sounds better because her normal catchphrase is rather arrogant.


----------



## osc (Feb 14, 2017)

i love 'i'm gay' and 'stupid', both of which finish sentences perfectly


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Feb 14, 2017)

It amuses me to make the villagers' own name their catchphrase. Some names are funnier than others.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 14, 2017)

Buster Bunny said:


> her normal catchphrase is rather arrogant.



you mean rather silly? lol


----------



## Capeet (Feb 14, 2017)

I changed Raddle the town doctor's to "my patient"







It's... rather unsettling, actually


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Feb 14, 2017)

I made Lolly say this, thanks to a reference from Vinesauce.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Feb 14, 2017)

I have O'Hare saying "oranges..." right now and it fits him perfectly XD


----------



## Flare (Feb 14, 2017)

Usually have a snooty say "peasant."


----------



## Buster Bunny (Feb 15, 2017)

For Puck it's be "Give me food" and "I'm hungry".


----------



## Stacie (Feb 15, 2017)

I have Hans greeting with "Ice to see you" which I think fits him perfectly.  His catchphrase is a little boring though.  It's just "chilly"


----------



## Nenya (Feb 18, 2017)

Gave Kyle "you reek" recently. 

For Victoria, "I rock", which perfectly fits her. 

"Cest la vie" is a French phrase that means, roughly, "that's life." It did not become popular.  

"Bahala na", a phrase from the Philippines, which I can't remember who I gave to first, is making the rounds among the villagers. Have no clue why, but it means, again roughly, "what will be, will be" or "God willing." 

"Mabuhay" is another Philippine word that means "live." A few villagers use it.

I have lots more, because I like to have fun with them. I get a request just about every day, but that's all for now!

Forgot to say I like all the great new ideas in this post! Thanks!


----------



## Analena (Feb 19, 2017)

Didn't give Annalisa but took a catchphrase from another villager, a frog...Now my anteater walks around saying ribbit.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 19, 2017)

Fuchsia is currently saying "binch" as her closer... good times. And I know someone else picked it up, I think maybe Harry? it's pretty funny.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2017)

Every time someone asks this I always post the same thing. And yet it never gets old.


(this is a super old pic btw, my town looks way better now lol)


----------



## Nella (Feb 19, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Usually have a snooty say "peasant."



Following the same logic, it could say "you pleb"


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 19, 2017)

I have Bob's greeting as "ayyyy"


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 19, 2017)




----------

